# Where can I get a Fisher plow mount for a 76 Ford F100?



## fisher_f100 (Jul 24, 2010)

I have this Fisher plow








and I want to put it on this truck








The mount that is on it was made by a ******* with a welder and scrap metal.
Does anyone have the original Fisher plow mount for this truck before they stopped making it or maybe can you make me one? ANY help would be great thanks!


----------



## DEN54650 (Dec 27, 2009)

Find a good welder and a similar mount for him to modify.


----------



## fisher_f100 (Jul 24, 2010)

I was thinking about that. I have the hacked one. Maybe I can have one made from what is there.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

is that a lowered hyundai with rims??


----------



## fisher_f100 (Jul 24, 2010)

no 2006 KIA Spectra. That is my daily driver. the rims are factory for the sx model. I lowered it 4 inches, tinted it, put on a new spoiler and did some interior paint work.

Here is the cardomain site for it.http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2914379


----------



## sbt1 (Jan 30, 2005)

The thing is, the Fisher factory made those mounts with nothing but basic steel and angle-iron. And they were tough as a tank.

If you can find one, go for it and go with an engine-driven hydraulic system... soooooo much better than electrics!


----------



## fisher_f100 (Jul 24, 2010)

Well I already have a $700 Haldex HD electric pump and it works flawlessly. I have never seen a plow move so fast! I have a cousin who has a belt driven pump and he always has to rev his engine to get the pump going. I am going to stick with the setup that it already has. Why spend the extra money when it works excellent as is?

I hope to find the factory mount but I cant find the push bar. I found the left and right frame mounts. I haven't bought them yet but I know someone who has them. If only I could find the center push bar I would be ready to go. Winter is right around the corner and I'm getting worried. We get 6 to 8 foot snow drifts in our driveway. It only takes 2 inches of snow and a little wind to get those large snow drifts.


----------



## sbt1 (Jan 30, 2005)

*So you have the plow only?*

You didn't get it with the frame shown in the top picture?


----------



## fisher_f100 (Jul 24, 2010)

I have everything in the picture but it has a Heavy Duty electric pump under the hood. I can post more pics of it in a little bit. I am thinking about selling the plow but I know I will hate myself come winter if I do. The hunt for this mount is a pain in the butt for sure!


----------



## fisher_f100 (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## fisher_f100 (Jul 24, 2010)

That pump has so much power it throws the plow around like a rag doll.


----------

